# I think someone bought me a Kindle Fire!!



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I have had a Fire on my Amazon Wish List for some time now. This morning I noticed it's been marked as "purchased", so either somebody bought me one for Christmas (or my birthday) or it's a mistake. I hope it's not a mistake!!

 <excited dance>


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, I hope you get your wish! It's a wonderful device!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha.  I've had a few things mystery-purchased on my wish-list ever now and again.  I wish that it'd happen more often, and with bigger things than a book or an old movie.


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

Lucky you!

We're not allowed to purchase Kindle Fire in Canada, but I'm hoping one day in the near future...

When  you get your Kindle  Fire enjoy it, knowing I'm here green with envy (at least until I can get one myself)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tinytoy said:


> I have had a Fire on my Amazon Wish List for some time now. This morning I noticed it's been marked as "purchased", so either somebody bought me one for Christmas (or my birthday) or it's a mistake. I hope it's not a mistake!!
> 
> <excited dance>


Woohoo! Congrats.

OK, if you don't have the Kindle app installed on your computer or mobile device, you should do it now so that you can start taking advantage of free books you might want. And if you have an Android phone, you can start getting the free apps of the day. And then there's the 25 days of Holiday music (thread here in Fire talk has the links) so you can get free music.

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

It wasn't me -- in case you were wondering.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Saaawweeetttt!! Great Holiday Gift!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

My husband offered to get me mine for Christmas. I couldn't wait that long. I think I m getting a coffee maker instead. I wanted that almost as bad.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Woohoo!  I hope it isn't a mistake.  Makes me think I need to share my wish list...I just keep mine for when I have extra cash.  Nothing wrong with sharing...  LOL


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

My daughter wants one badly, especially after seeing mine. She got $50 in Amazon gift cards last year as a gift from the parent group at the school she works at - so she's waiting to see what happens this year. I might just order one for her before then.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! Congrats.
> 
> OK, if you don't have the Kindle app installed on your computer or mobile device, you should do it now so that you can start taking advantage of free books you might want. And if you have an Android phone, you can start getting the free apps of the day. And then there's the 25 days of Holiday music (thread here in Fire talk has the links) so you can get free music.
> 
> Betsy


I have a Kindle (Keyboard) so already download free books on a daily basis, but haven't bought any apps yet or downloaded any free ones. Thanks for the tip!

eta --- Just remembered that when I've tried getting apps for my phone in the past it failed to download/install Amazon App Store for Android because, I think, my phone is too old. So I guess this means I can't take advantage of free apps until I receive and register the Fire. It tells me "appstore could not be installed on this phone."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too bad!  Time to get the phone upgraded, LOL!

You can get the free music, though.  That's not dependent on having an Android device.

Betsy


----------

